# Night Stand - Definietly not Fine Furniture



## Pigpopper (Sep 20, 2009)

Built my wife a simple night stand for Christmas (finished it today). 

Used oak lumber and plywood from Home Depot.

Thanks,


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Looks pretty darn nice to me Dane


----------



## Pigpopper (Sep 20, 2009)

FYI - I did not make the pull handles.


----------



## tvman44 (Jun 25, 2013)

I'd be proud of it.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

that' stand is something to be proud of....
I would be....


----------



## Pigpopper (Sep 20, 2009)

Thank you for the compliments.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

I'll bet the wife thought it to be just a FINE piece of furniture!! 

well done Dane!!


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

I like it, Dane.


----------



## Pigpopper (Sep 20, 2009)

She likes it, thanks!


----------



## adot45 (Feb 6, 2013)

Good job, it looks very nice. I'll bet she was very happy.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Outstanding effort Dane. I would suggest one thing be done differently. The aprons on this type construction are normally morticed and tenoned into the legs. I know that the mortice and tenon joint joint is a little intimidating if you haven't done them before. I have a drill press with a mortising attachment which makes them easy.

There is one other solution. Cut another piece to fill in the gap between the legs. It will look a little better if the filler is slightly thinner than the leg material so that the legs stick out farther than the false apron. When you put it together glue the filler to the apron and insert it between the legs and put a clamp across the legs and pull it tight before you screw the apron into the back of the legs, or glue it together like that.


----------



## Pigpopper (Sep 20, 2009)

Cherryville, Thanks for the suggestion but I built it to a design that is in my head.

I am sure there are lots of areas to make improvements.


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Looks pretty "fine" to me.


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Looks pretty darn good to me too!!


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Good job Dane!


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

Ditto everybody above, nice table


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Pigpopper said:


> Cherryville, Thanks for the suggestion but I built it to a design that is in my head.


Then it turned out perfectly.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Looks good ,I like it, you did a good job. the more you do the more you will improve,and try different things. and the next one will be better and so on. Keep at it next will be a dresser then a bed frame ,then a blanket chest . no end once you start and every one will have a story wrapped up in it. Keep up the good work.

Herb


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> Then it turned out perfectly.


that it did...


----------



## Pigpopper (Sep 20, 2009)

Thanks for taking the time to reply.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Great job, Dane. There are some of us who would love to be able to make something that nice.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Very nice Dane, congratulations.


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

Very nice Shane. Nice taper on the legs.


----------



## John Bradshaw (Sep 12, 2010)

Nice looking, and satisfying.


----------



## Pigpopper (Sep 20, 2009)

Thanks Knot for complimenting the taper on the legs. That is my favorite feature. A slight taper over a long run to create delicate (looking) legs. I think I am heavily influenced by Shaker style furniture. 

I ripped the boards on an old Sears Radial arm saw set at a 45. I built a sled to cut the taper. I then glue the board back together at 90 degrees. I have not been able to get my radial arm saw to align perfectly so each project is a experiment. It is pretty old (early 70s I think) and there is some slop in the joints.

I have to improve my angle cuts. They are not perfectly square. I have had to learn to back off my perfection gene as it takes all the fun out of projects. 

Thanks again for the feedback.


----------



## IC31 (Nov 16, 2012)

Looks great to me plus gives me some inspiration to build a long needed end table for our 'family' room though in maple.

Some of those radial arm saws just need a good tune up to be dang close to as perfect as that design can be. My Craftsman was from a production shop, well used (abused?) and sloppy. A few hours later, does way better then expected --- and is used way more often then the table saw


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Looks good to me also. If your sweetie is happy, it was a job well done! No doubt, she will be asking for you to build more stuff. 

Then you can tell her about that table saw you have been wanting to buy! :lol:

Just be forewarned of what might lie ahead if she starts complaining about her kitchen sink faucet leaking!


----------



## Pigpopper (Sep 20, 2009)

Your Right IC. I am sure I can get it closer and MT, after being married for 35 years (this month) she pretty much knows what I can and can't do (if she is willing to wait for it!).


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Pigpopper said:


> Thanks Knot for complimenting the taper on the legs. That is my favorite feature. A slight taper over a long run to create delicate (looking) legs. I think I am heavily influenced by Shaker style furniture.
> 
> I ripped the boards on an old Sears Radial arm saw set at a 45. I built a sled to cut the taper. I then glue the board back together at 90 degrees. I have not been able to get my radial arm saw to align perfectly so each project is a experiment. It is pretty old (early 70s I think) and there is some slop in the joints.
> 
> ...


Looks like fine furniture to me, Dane. :yes4: Thanks for adding the work-in-progress photos, they help understand how you made the legs.


----------



## Billy Boy (Mar 4, 2012)

Great work, Dane. It looks 'fine furniture" to me. Billy boy Bill Major


----------



## GregLittleWoodworks (Dec 9, 2014)

That came out really nice and the perfect reason to build more furniture and other projects. 

Every time I build a piece for our house I tell my wife how great it made me feel to build it for her and can't wait to build something else for her...never a complaint about all the tools and accessories (aka toys) I buy... 

What is the small wedge on the drawer side used for?


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

Nice Job Dane, it looks good work to me, N


----------



## Pigpopper (Sep 20, 2009)

Greg,

The short answer is they align the drawer when closing. 

The long answer is poor planning. I had an idea for roughly how big I wanted the night stand to be and what I wanted it to look like but basically I just started building it. 

I built the drawer face to match the other drawers in the room, that is the drawer face closes within the frame. I did not want to take the time to build a slide guide for the drawer, so, as the drawer closes, the wedges engage the frame, aligning the drawer and preventing damage to the drawer face edges and the edges of the drawer frame/legs. 

Also, I forgot to drill the pocket holes for the drawer face on the inside of the drawer sides before assembly so I had to drill them on the outside. The wedges cover the pocket holes. 

Anyway, I like solving problems, even if they are problems I created. Hey, it adds character!


----------



## Lidcombe (Nov 16, 2014)

Well done Dane.
I do woodworking simply because I enjoy the challenges it throws at me.
Making mistakes and then trying to fix them. ( today I glued up a box and it wasn't till I tried to square it up that I realised I cut one end 1/4" shorter than the other. )
I try to make my mistakes a talking feature.
I'll triple check measurements next project.
Besides, only I will know. 
The box is for router bits, and they won't care.
Keep trying new ideas. I was trying out a box joint jig I finished on the weekend.


----------



## GregLittleWoodworks (Dec 9, 2014)

Pigpopper said:


> Greg,
> 
> The short answer is they align the drawer when closing.
> 
> ...


That's a good idea about the wedges for the alignment. Many times a simple solution ends up being a much better solution. I am sure most all woodworkers (well, me for sure) could write their own personal book about correcting errors.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Lidcombe said:


> Well done Dane.
> I do woodworking simply because I enjoy the challenges it throws at me.
> Making mistakes and then trying to fix them. ( today I glued up a box and it wasn't till I tried to square it up that I realised I cut one end 1/4" shorter than the other. )
> I try to make my mistakes a talking feature.
> ...


It will haunt you forever. Everytime you open that box and get a router bit it will pop into your mind. eventually you will become abscessed and won't change router bits and wont want to open that box. LOL

Herb


----------



## Pigpopper (Sep 20, 2009)

"Measure twice, cut once" or is it the way around...


----------



## Lidcombe (Nov 16, 2014)

Herb,
quite to the contrary. every time I open the that box I'll remember that the only mistake I Make will be not learning by a mistake.

Dane,
I'll certainly double check my measurements. My mistake was that I didn't this time.

I can still laugh at myself:no:

Too old to do much else!


----------



## normie2 (Feb 14, 2010)

*drawer guide?*



Pigpopper said:


> Built my wife a simple night stand for Christmas (finished it today).
> 
> Used oak lumber and plywood from Home Depot.
> 
> Thanks,


are those drawer guides on the side of the drawer and if so why so short


----------



## eccentrictinkerer (Dec 24, 2007)

Pigpopper said:


> Your Right IC. I am sure I can get it closer and MT, after being married for 35 years (this month) she pretty much knows what I can and can't do (if she is willing to wait for it!).


Great looking nightstand!

I've been married to great woman for 48 years. She loves every project I 'finish'.

Finishing a project is the tough part.


----------



## Pigpopper (Sep 20, 2009)

larry king said:


> are those drawer guides on the side of the drawer and if so why so short


Larry,

"I built the drawer face to match the other drawers in the room, that is the drawer face closes within the frame. I did not want to take the time to build a slide guide for the drawer, so, as the drawer closes, the wedges engage the frame, aligning the drawer and preventing damage to the drawer face edges and the edges of the drawer frame/leg."

This happens at the last inch or two before the drawer closes. I could not extend them the length of the drawer because of clearance issues on my frame. 

One other mistake I made, when testing in the garage, I always pushed and pulled the drawer from the center. It worked perfectly with no drawer guide. THEN, I installed TWO pulls rather than ONE. This throws the drawer sideways and binds, especially after putting on the finish. Its not really a big deal because the drawer will seldom be used (not like desk or something), but the builder that built our house years ago missed the dimensions on the drawers in the bathroom and scabbed on thin pieces of plywood to compensate. They do not work very well and are a constant nuisance (another opportunity to impress the wife if I finally fix them... before I die!).

I am going to put a center drawer guide in the back, bottom of the drawer to correct that issue. It will only take a couple of minutes. I just need to cut it and glue it. One day in the future I am sure....

Thanks again for everyone's feedback.


----------



## Pigpopper (Sep 20, 2009)

eccentrictinkerer said:


> Great looking nightstand!
> 
> I've been married to great woman for 48 years. She loves every project I 'finish'.
> 
> Finishing a project is the tough part.


Finishing is my problem as well. It is sometimes hard to get the motor going after the drive home from work.


----------



## kklowell (Dec 26, 2014)

Pigpopper said:


> Finishing is my problem as well. It is sometimes hard to get the motor going after the drive home from work.


Oh can I ever relate! One thing I have finally figured out is to go to the gym on my way home from work because if I come home first the big butt magnet in my recliner pulls me right to it and it's very hard to get up and out after that. 
However, after I sit and eat and read posts here for a while I do usually manage to make it downstairs to the shop for an hour or two.


----------

